# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Sony] sony bravia KDL -32U2000

## slayerjohnny18

Καλησπέρα σε όλους εχω την παραπανω τηλεόραση η οποια σταματησε να λειτουργεί τελείως.  Φαίνεται να ειναι προβλημα τροφοδοτικου γιατι δεν αναβει το led. Έλεγξα ηια πυκνωτές φαίνονται Εντάξει. Αλλαξα την γεφυρα αλλα δεν έγινε τιποτα και σε λιγο θα αλλάξω και τους ηλεκτρολιτικους. Καμια βοηθεια? Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Αλλαξα τους πυκνωτές καθως και το βαρυστορ. Δυστυχώς δεν αλλαξε κατι. Παρατηρησα οτι οταν βαζω ρευμα αναβουν ολα τα leds στιγμιαια και σβηνουν. 


> Καλησπέρα σε όλους εχω την παραπανω τηλεόραση η οποια σταματησε να λειτουργεί τελείως.  Φαίνεται να ειναι προβλημα τροφοδοτικου γιατι δεν αναβει το led. Έλεγξα ηια πυκνωτές φαίνονται Εντάξει. Αλλαξα την γεφυρα αλλα δεν έγινε τιποτα και σε λιγο θα αλλάξω και τους ηλεκτρολιτικους. Καμια βοηθεια? Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vp74

Βάλε μια φωτογραφία από το τροφοδοτικό σου και ρίξε και μια ματιά εδώ, μπορεί να έχεις παρόμοια βλάβη:

http://www.teleservice-depannage.com...DL-40W4000.htm

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Δεν νομιζωνα εχω το ιδιο προβλημα γιατι σε εμενα δεν αναβοσβηνει το led. Δεν αναβει τιποτα.

----------


## vp74

Ναι το link στο έδωσα για την ασφαλειοαντίσταση καθώς δεν ανάβει καθόλου. Δεν είχα δει τις εικόνες που ανέβασες. Ρίξε μια ματιά και στα κυκλωμένα εξαρτήματα. Μέτρησε και την τάση που έχεις στον μεγάλο πυκνωτή.

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Καταρχάς θα ήθελα να σε ευχαριστήσω για τη βοήθεια. Λοιπον την αντίσταση  0.1Ω που ειναι κοντα στην ψυκτρα την αλλαξα χωρις να δω καμια διάφορα. Θα μετρησω το απόγευμα τις αλλες ασφαλειοαντίστασεις.

Ο πυκνωτης που τον ειχα μετρήσει δινει 300 volt

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Εκανα μετρήσεις και ειναι μια χαρά οι αντιστάσεις και οι ασφαλειεσ.


> Καταρχάς θα ήθελα να σε ευχαριστήσω για τη βοήθεια. Λοιπον την αντίσταση  0.1Ω που ειναι κοντα στην ψυκτρα την αλλαξα χωρις να δω καμια διάφορα. Θα μετρησω το απόγευμα τις αλλες ασφαλειοαντίστασεις.
> 
> Ο πυκνωτης που τον ειχα μετρήσει δινει 300 volt

----------


## UV.

Η μέθοδος αλλάζω εξαρτήματα γενικά recap re-diode κλπ με την μέθοδο των απείρων δοκιμών είναι και χρονοβόρα και κοστίζει  :Thumbdown: 

Προτείνω να δουέψει το τροφοδοτικό εκτός TV (το on/off του είναι στον CN6200 τα πινς 1 και 6)
1. Υποθέτω ότι δεν είναι εντελώς πεθαμένο και έχεις την τάση STBY+5 στο πιν 1 αυτού του κονέκτορα (είναι ανεξάρτητο τροφοδοτικό) και κάνει και το on/off στο άλλο.
2. Τα πιθανά προβληματικά εξαρτήματα είναι τα δύο FET Q6003 Q6004 και το IC6000.
3. μπορείς να μετρήσεις τα FET για να δεις αν είναι ΟΚ;
4. αν δεν έχεις την STBY+5 και R6204 D6202 D6201 C6205 C6202 R6200 R6201 είναι OK Τότε θα φταίει το IC6200

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Εχω την ταση stb 5ν θα κοιτάξω για τα fet τωρα

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Αλλαξα τα fet αλλα τιποτα παλι. Το IC6200=7475  δεν το βρηκα. Ισως το βρουν μονο με παραγγελία

----------


## vp74

> Εχω την ταση stb 5ν θα κοιτάξω για τα fet τωρα



Ναι το trοubleshooting στο link έχει τα βηματάκια που σου γράφει ο Νίκος για το ic6200 (ή το αντίστοιχο στο δικό σου τροφοδοτικό) οπότε αφού είσαι oκ από τα υπόλοιπα ακολουθείς της οδηγίες του Νίκου.

----------


## UV.

> Αλλαξα τα fet αλλα τιποτα παλι. Το IC6200=7475  δεν το βρηκα. Ισως το βρουν μονο με παραγγελία


Βρε Γιάννη να τα μετρήσεις είπαμε όχι να τα αντικαταστήσεις!
Το IC6200 είναι το IC των STBY+5 και δεν θέλει αλλαγή αφού παίζει!
εγώ απαντώ βέποντας αυτό το σχέδιο στην σελίδα 49 
και υπάρχουν *και άλλες μετρήσεις πριν* αποφανθούμε τι φταίει  :Think: 
πες αν είναι αυτό το τροφοδοτικό ή έχει κάποια διαφορά

το έκανες on-off εκτός όπως είπαμε από τον CN6200;
το αν ξεκινά θα μετρήσεις στον CN6002 πιν 1 για +18V ή +24V

η επόμενη μέτρηση που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι με HOT GND αν έχεις τάση στην κάθοδο της D6202 (χωρίς On το P/S και φυσιολογικά έχεις)

η επόμενη μέτρηση είναι στο πιν 8 του IC6000 αν φτάνει αυτή η τάση όταν το κάνεις On το P/S

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Βιαστικα ειναι η αληθεια.Δεν πειραζει ομως.το board μου ειναι στη σελ 53.οταν λες on-off τι εννοεις να βραχυκυκλωσω τα pins 1 και 6? Στο CN6002 εχω 0 volt και στα 4 pins χωρις να εχω κανει την διαδικασια με το on-off που μου ειπες. Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια σου νικο.

----------


## UV.

> Βιαστικα ειναι η αληθεια.


Χα καλό  :hahahha: 
εσύ έχεις αλλάξει τα μισά εξαρτήματα με την μία



> το board μου ειναι στη σελ 53.


Θα μας λουλάνς
στη σελ. 53 έχει το G2 και εσύ έχεις βάλει φωτό με το G1



> οταν λες on-off τι  εννοεις? Στο CN6002 εχω 0 volt και στα 3 pins.


Σε τσάκωσα
δηλ έχεις μεσάνυχτα και πας να φτιάξεις τροφοδοτικό της NASA; αίσχος...
...μην ανησυχείς θα σου πω

ποιός CN6002 και ποιά 3 πινς σε ποιό τροφοδοτικό ποιάς σελίδας αναφαίρεσε;
το τροφοδοτικό γίνεται ΟΝ βραχυκυκλώνοντας τα πινς 1 και 6 *του 6πολικού κονέκτορα CN6003*
Ο κονέκτορας CN6002 που είπα είναι του G1 τροφοδοτικού η έξοδος των +18V ή +24V

*Ξεκαθάρισε ποιό τροφοδοτικό έχεις διαφορετικά δεν γίνεται*

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Δικο μου το λαθος G1 ειναι στη σελ 49.μου ειπες να μετρησω στον cn6002 αν εχω ταση στο 1 pin. Και απανταω πως σε κανενα pin απο τα 5 πρωτα pin δεν παιρνω ταση 18/24 που θα επρεπε κανονικα με το board πανω στην tv.επισης παραπανω ειπες να κανω on/off απο τον cn6200 και τωρα μου λες απο το cn6003  :Tongue2: 


> Χα καλό 
> εσύ έχεις αλλάξει τα μισά εξαρτήματα με την μία
> Θα μας λουλάνς
> στη σελ. 53 έχει το G2 και εσύ έχεις βάλει φωτό με το G1
> 
> Σε τσάκωσα
> δηλ έχεις μεσάνυχτα και πας να φτιάξεις τροφοδοτικό της NASA; αίσχος...
> ...μην ανησυχείς θα σου πω
> 
> ...

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Θα κανω το πρωι τις μετρησεις που μου ειπες στο ic6200 και D6202 και θα σου πω τα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## UV.

> Και απανταω πως σε κανενα pin απο τα 5 πρωτα pin δεν παιρνω ταση 18/24 που θα επρεπε κανονικα με το board πανω στην tv.


πλήρης σύγχυση*
το board πάνω στη TV????*

αυτό σου είπα να κάνεις;  :Cursing: 

δεν είναι καλό να επαναλαμβάνω αλλά δύο φορές είπα
το τροφοδοτικό γίνεται ΟΝ βραχυκυκλώνοντας το πιν 1 με το 6 *του 6πολικού κονέκτορα CN6200*
δες και το σχέδιο τα λέει POWER_ON (πιν 6) STBY+5 (pin 1)

από τις πολλές φορές κάνε αυτήν που έχει το λάθος ...τι άλλο να σου πω

και επειδή νομίζω ότι δεν είσαι σε θέση να κάνεις "live" μετρήσεις στο πρωτεύον (θέλει σταθερό χέρι και με "συγουριά") γιατί ένα *μπαμ* θα είναι και καταστροφικό και επικίνδυνο

πάω κατευθείαν στον επίλογο και σε αυτό που μάλον θα ήθελες να ακούσεις από την αρχή για ευκολία

άλλαξε το IC6000 τέλος

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Λοιπον φιλε μου εκανα μετρήσεις με το board εκτος τν βραχυκυκλωνοντας τα pins 1 και 6. Στον CN6002 η ταση στο 1 pin ειναι 0. Στην D6202 ειχα ταση 17.38 volt και στο ic6000 στο 8ο pin ειχα ταση 1.1 volt.

----------


## UV.

> στο ic6000 στο 8ο pin ειχα ταση 1.1 volt.


Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τι κάνουμε...
το πιν 8 στο IC6000 για να έχει +17V πρέπει να είναι το 1 και 6 του CN6200 (στην ΟΝ κατάσταση)
*αν είναι έτσι* δίχνει ότι δεν ενεργοποιήται ή έχει πρόβλημα το Q6001
*ΠΡΟΣΕΚΤΙΚΑ* με μία λαβιδίτσα ή ότι νομίζεις εσύ κατά περίπτωση και με συνδεμένο βολτόμετρο στη έξοδο βραχυκύκλωσε [C με E] στο τρανζίστορ Q6001 (τα γάφει στην πλακέτα ποιά είναι)  και δες αν ξεκινά και έχεις τάση στην έξοδο +18 ή +24

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Ναι φιλε μου καταλαβαίνω τι κανουμε. Δοκιμασα αυτα που μου ειπες ζωρις αποτελεσμα παλι 0 volt. 20140906_182512.jpg20140906_182318.jpg απο την main board εχω βγαλει την φισα το εκανα οπως φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία για ευκολία. 


> Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τι κάνουμε...
> το πιν 8 στο IC6000 για να έχει +17V πρέπει να είναι το 1 και 6 του CN6200 (στην ΟΝ κατάσταση)
> *αν είναι έτσι* δίχνει ότι δεν ενεργοποιήται ή έχει πρόβλημα το Q6001
> *ΠΡΟΣΕΚΤΙΚΑ* με μία λαβιδίτσα ή ότι νομίζεις εσύ κατά περίπτωση και με συνδεμένο βολτόμετρο στη έξοδο βραχυκύκλωσε [C με E] στο τρανζίστορ Q6001 (τα γάφει στην πλακέτα ποιά είναι)  και δες αν ξεκινά και έχεις τάση στην έξοδο +18 ή +24

----------


## UV.

στο βραχυκύκλωμα στο τρανζίστορ τι τάση μετράς;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

1.3 volt


> στο βραχυκύκλωμα στο τρανζίστορ τι τάση μετράς;

----------


## UV.

> απο την main board εχω βγαλει την φισα το εκανα οπως φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία για ευκολία.


η ευκολία θα ήταν να βγεί τελείως και να επισκευαστεί σε ένα τραπέζι και όχι να βρίσκεται πάνω σε λαμαρίνες και με τα βίσματα επάνω και με κίνδυνο να κάνεις ζημιά και στην main board εκτός των άλλων

Στο #18 δες τι έγραφες



> Στην D6202 ειχα ταση 17.38 volt


το σημείο που τώρα λες 1.3 volt είναι το ίδιο με την κάθοδο της D6202
είναι φανερό ότι δεν γνωρίζεις ότι το τροφοδοτικό έχει δύο GND και σου εξήγησα ότι οι μέτρησεις στο πρωτεύον πρέπει να γίνουν με το HOT GND
δυστυχώς το αγνόησες και αυτό
εξηγώ και πάλι η μέτρηση αυτή να γίνει με το GND (-) του μεγάλου ηλεκτρολυτικού (330 450V)
και επειδή πιστεύω ότι πάνε τα +17 στο πιν 8 αλλά συνέχεια πέρνω λάθος feedback για το τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει 
πρωτείνω να τελειώσω εδώ την βοήθεια και να σου πω απλά άλλαξε το IC6000 και να μην το ψάξουμε παραπέρα με αυτόν τον τρόπο
ελπίζω να σε ικανοποιεί αυτή μου η απάντηση

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Συγγνώμη φιλε μου για ταλαιπωρία. Δεν ηθελα να σε κουρασω. Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι οντως πηρα λαθος  GND τωρα ειχα ταση 14.2 και επισης στον κονεκτορα  cn6002 δεν παιρνω τίποτα.  την πλακετα δεν την εχω πανω στην τηλεόραση και ουτε ειναι συνδεδεμενη με τη main board. . Οπως και να εχει σε ευχαριστω για το χρονο και την βοήθεια σου.


> η ευκολία θα ήταν να βγεί τελείως και να επισκευαστεί σε ένα τραπέζι και όχι να βρίσκεται πάνω σε λαμαρίνες και με τα βίσματα επάνω και με κίνδυνο να κάνεις ζημιά και στην main board εκτός των άλλων
> 
> Στο #18 δες τι έγραφες
> 
> το σημείο που τώρα λες 1.3 volt είναι το ίδιο με την κάθοδο της D6202
> είναι φανερό ότι δεν γνωρίζεις ότι το τροφοδοτικό έχει δύο GND και σου εξήγησα ότι οι μέτρησεις στο πρωτεύον πρέπει να γίνουν με το HOT GND
> δυστυχώς το αγνόησες και αυτό
> εξηγώ και πάλι η μέτρηση αυτή να γίνει με το GND (-) του μεγάλου ηλεκτρολυτικού (330 450V)
> και επειδή πιστεύω ότι πάνε τα +17 στο πιν 8 αλλά συνέχεια πέρνω λάθος feedback για το τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει 
> ...

----------


## vp74

Μιας και έκανες recap (δεν θέλω να επέμβω στην αλλαγή του ολοκληρωμένου που σου έγραψε ο Νίκος, απλά δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω αλλιώς) αν δεν άλλαξες και τους μικρούς πυκνωτές και έχεις όρεξη για πειραματισμό θα ήταν καλό να αποκλείσεις και αυτούς αν δεν τους έχεις αλλάξει ήδη.

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Φιλε νικο καμια διαφορα με την αλλαγη του IC

----------


## UV.

Κώστα είναι εντυπωσιακό
 λες ότι άλλαξες FET και IC (αστραπιαία) που φυσιολογικά κάποιος δεν έχει σε στοκ
για πες πως έγινε αυτό

μετά δες αφού στα πιν 5 με 8 έχεις +14V ΟΚ
αν έχουν θέμα τα: R6045 R6043 C6024 D6022 D6010 D6009 R6010 R6011 R6017
αν όλα αυτά είναι ΟΚ
θα πρέπει να δεις για παλμούς στις πύλες G των FET (Q6003 Q6004)
αν έχεις καλό πολύμετρο θα δεις κάποια AC τάση σε σχέση με το πιν S των FET

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαινω αυτη την ειρωνια το iC Λοιπον υστερα απο πολυ ψάξιμο το βρηκα στον γκαγκα στα κατω πατησια και τα fet στον φανο.


> Κώστα είναι εντυπωσιακό
>  λες ότι άλλαξες FET και IC (αστραπιαία) που φυσιολογικά κάποιος δεν έχει σε στοκ
> για πες πως έγινε αυτό
> 
> μετά δες αφού στα πιν 5 με 8 έχεις +14V ΟΚ
> αν έχουν θέμα τα: R6045 R6043 C6024 D6022 D6010 D6009 R6010 R6011 R6017
> αν όλα αυτά είναι ΟΚ
> θα πρέπει να δεις για παλμούς στις πύλες G των FET (Q6003 Q6004)
> αν έχεις καλό πολύμετρο θα δεις κάποια AC τάση σε σχέση με το πιν S των FET

----------


## UV.

βρε Κώστα καμία ειρωνία δεν υπάρχει
εγώ με το μέρος σου είμαι αφού θέλω να σε βοηθείσω να το φτιάξεις και λυπάμε που άλλαξες πράγματα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Συγγνώμη φιλε νικο Νίκο αλλα ετσι το έλαβα.  Στο IC σε on κατάσταση στα pins 5 και 8 με Hot gnd δεν παιρνω καμια ταση.

----------


## UV.

Κώστα θα φας ξύλο δες τι έγραψες γι αυτό στο #24



> τωρα ειχα ταση 14.2


στο Q6001 υπάρχει το βραχυκύκλωμα;

----------


## UV.

το πιν 5 είναι στο HOT GND

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Αυτη η ταση ηταν που ειχα στο τρανζίστορ. Οχι δεν υπάρχει βραχυκυκλωμα.


> Κώστα θα φας ξύλο δες τι έγραψες γι αυτό στο #24
> 
> στο Q6001 υπάρχει το βραχυκύκλωμα;

----------


## UV.

> Αυτη η ταση ηταν που ειχα στο τρανζίστορ. Οχι δεν υπάρχει βραχυκυκλωμα.


γιατί το έβγαλες ξαναβάλτο

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Κανω κατι λαθος?  Το μαυρο στο - του μεγαλου πυκνωτη και το κοκκινο στο 5 η στο 8


> το πιν 5 είναι στο HOT GND

----------


## UV.

όχι το πιν 5 είναι κοινό με το (-) του μεγάλου πυκνωτή είχα πει 5 *με* 8

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Ναι το δοκιμασα και αυτο χωρις αποτελεσμα.κανω το βραχυκύκλωμα και παιρνω ξανα μετρηση.


> όχι το πιν 5 είναι κοινό με το (-) του μεγάλου πυκνωτή είχα πει 5 *με* 8

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Μεταξύ 5 και 8 παιρνω 0.8 volt

----------


## UV.

έβαλες ξανά ο βραχυκύκλωμα στο Q6001?

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Ναι το βραχυκυκλωσα. Στην κλίμακα 20 του βολτομετρου μου διχνει με το μαυρο στο 5 και το κοκκινο στο 8 - 0.02 αντίστροφα 0.8 και στην κλιμακα 2 αντιστροφα μου βγάζει 142 κανω κατι λαθος?  Συγγνώμη αλλα σε εχω κουράσει το ξερω..


> έβαλες ξανά ο βραχυκύκλωμα στο Q6001?

----------


## UV.

τώρα δηλαδή τι μετράς στην κάθοδο της D6202?

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Με το μαυρο στο - του πυκνωτη και το κοκκινο στην καθοδο της διοδου14 βολτ


> τώρα δηλαδή τι μετράς στην κάθοδο της D6202?

----------


## UV.

με τα ρεύματα OFF  μετράς ωμική συνέχεια μεταξύ βραχυκυκλώματος και καθόδου;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> με τα ρεύματα OFF  μετράς ωμική συνέχεια μεταξύ βραχυκυκλώματος και καθόδου;


Ναι μετραω κανονικα

----------


## UV.

και αφού έχεις 0 Ω μεταξύ καθόδου και βραχυκυκλώματος που χάνονται τα +14V και δεν φτάνουν στο βραχυκύκλωμα 
αυτό πρέπει εσύ να το εξηγήσεις

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Ειπα εγω οτι δεν φθανουν στο τρανζίστορ τα 14V? Στο IC δεν εχω καθόλου ταση 


> και αφού έχεις 0 Ω μεταξύ καθόδου και βραχυκυκλώματος που χάνονται τα +14V και δεν φτάνουν στο βραχυκύκλωμα 
> αυτό πρέπει εσύ να το εξηγήσεις

----------


## UV.

δηλ επάνω στο βραχυκύκλωμα μετράς +14V?

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> δηλ επάνω στο βραχυκύκλωμα μετράς +14V?


Ναι κανονικα

----------


## UV.

και το βραχυκύκλωμα με το πιν 8 πρέπει να έχει ωμική συνέχεια 0Ω
έχεις;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> και το βραχυκύκλωμα με το πιν 8 πρέπει να έχει ωμική συνέχεια 0Ω
> έχεις;


Οχι εκει δεν εχω.

----------

Antonisjr (11-12-17)

----------


## UV.

γατί;
δες οπτικά προσεκτικά αν έχει η μεταξύ τους η χαλκογραμμή κάποιο κόψιμο
και αν όχι στην ανάγκη βάλε καλώδιο

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> γατί;
> δες οπτικά προσεκτικά αν έχει η μεταξύ τους η χαλκογραμμή κάποιο κόψιμο
> και αν όχι στην ανάγκη βάλε καλώδιο


Οπτικά δεν φαίνεται κατι αλλα δεν βλεπω στη διαδρομή να συνδέονται μαζι.να κανω βραχυκύκλωμα? απο την διοδο η απο το τρανζίστορ?

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Επίσης παρατηρησα τωρα οτι το pin 5 εχει ωμικη συνέχεια με το + του πυκνωτη και οχι με το -

----------


## UV.

δεξιά ο συλλέκτης έχει νησίδα δες μήπως πάει από εκεί
και αφού το σχέδιο είναι αυτό δεν υπάρχει φόβος να βάλεις καλώδιο 
από το τραζίστορ βάλε τογιατί μετά θα βγάλεις το βραχυκύκλωμα του τραζίστορ όταν δουλέψει

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> δεξιά ο συλλέκτης έχει νησίδα δες μήπως πάει από εκεί
> και αφού το σχέδιο είναι αυτό δεν υπάρχει φόβος να βάλεις καλώδιο 
> από το τραζίστορ βάλε τογιατί μετά θα βγάλεις το βραχυκύκλωμα του τραζίστορ όταν δουλέψει


Έτοιμο βαζω ρευμα και μετραω?

----------


## UV.

κανόνισε να πεις "πάλι τα ίδια"

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> κανόνισε να πεις "πάλι τα ίδια"


Μολις εβαλα ρευμα μου εκαψε την R6220.

----------


## UV.

κακό αυτό αλλά που είναι αυτή η R6220; δεν τη βρίσκω!

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Και την R6009

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> κακό αυτό αλλά που είναι αυτή η R6220; δεν τη βρίσκω!


Συνδέεται με το pin 5

----------


## UV.

το πιν 5 είναι GND
από την άλη μεριά που πάει;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> Συνδέεται με το pin 5


Ειναι σε σειρα με το L6200 δεν βλεπω ομως να υπάρχει στο schematic

----------


## UV.

το L6200 είναι τα +380V του IC6200 πιν 5

----------


## UV.

σου έκαψε και τα FET?
βάλε μια φωτό που βρίσκεται αυτή η αντίσταση;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> το L6200 είναι τα +380V του IC6200 πιν 5


Ειναι η R6200 εχουν κανει λαθος

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> σου έκαψε και τα FET?
> βάλε μια φωτό που βρίσκεται αυτή η αντίσταση;


20140908_193105.jpg  πως να τα μετρησω?

----------


## UV.

άρα για να κάηκε αυτή κάηκε και το IC6200 
πάντως κάτι πήγε πολύ λάθος εκεί γιατί αυτά με τίποτα δεν σχετίζονται με το βραχυκύκλωμα του συλλέκτη με το πιν 8 του IC6000
ελπίζω να μην έκανες το τραγικό λάθος να συνδέσεις το καλώδιο του συλλέκτη με το πιν 8 του IC6200

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> άρα για να κάηκε αυτή κάηκε και το IC6200 
> πάντως κάτι πήγε πολύ λάθος εκεί γιατί αυτά με τίποτα δεν σχετίζονται με το βραχυκύκλωμα του συλλέκτη με το πιν 8 του IC6000
> ελπίζω να μην έκανες το τραγικό λάθος να συνδέσεις το καλώδιο του συλλέκτη με το πιν 8 του IC6200


Συγνωμη αυτο δεν ειπες να κανω? Να βραχυκυκλωσω τον συλλέκτη με το 8?

----------


## UV.

σίγουρα αυτοί δεν έχουν κάνει λάθος απλώς βλέπουμε άλλη έκδοση του σχεδίου και έχει άλλη αρίθμιση εκεί
για τα FET χοντρικά S και D πρέπει να έχουν άπειρο
αυτή η αντίσταση θα πρέπει να ήταν 0,κάτι Ω 
στα πιν 5 και 8 του IC6200 τι μετράς ωμικά;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> σίγουρα αυτοί δεν έχουν κάνει λάθος απλώς βλέπουμε άλλη έκδοση του σχεδίου και έχει άλλη αρίθμιση εκεί
> για τα FET χοντρικά S και D πρέπει να έχουν άπειρο
> αυτή η αντίσταση θα πρέπει να ήταν 0,κάτι Ω 
> στα πιν 5 και 8 του IC6200 τι μετράς ωμικά;


Εχω ωμικη συνέχεια

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> Εχω ωμικη συνέχεια


Το ιδιο και στα fet

----------


## UV.

Τώρα κατάλαβα τι κακό έγεινε!
είταν καταστρεπτικό αυτό το λάθος!
δες που πάει ο συλλέκτης του τρανζίστορ Q6001 σε ποιό πιν 8 στο σχέδιο!
αυτά όπως και να έχει ελπίζω να το καταλαβαίνεις 
γίνονται πάντα με δική σου ευθύνη και εγώ δεν είμαι εκεί για να απτρέψω ένα τέτοιο σοβαρό λάθος από μια τέτοια παρανόηση

----------


## UV.

απολογισμός:
Q6003
Q6004
R6009
R6200
IC6200
αντικατάσταση  :Crying:

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> Τώρα κατάλαβα τι κακό έγεινε!
> είταν καταστρεπτικό αυτό το λάθος!
> δες που πάει ο συλλέκτης του τρανζίστορ Q6001 σε ποιό πιν 8 στο σχέδιο!
> αυτά όπως και να έχει ελπίζω να το καταλαβαίνεις 
> γίνονται πάντα με δική σου ευθύνη και εγώ δεν είμαι εκεί για να απτρέψω ένα τέτοιο σοβαρό λάθος από μια τέτοια παρανόηση


Εκανα κάποιο λαθος στη συνδεση?

----------


## UV.

σε ποιό IC έβαλες στο πιν 8;
FET έχεις τα παλιά αφού τα άλλαξες άσκοπα
και IC6000

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> σε ποιό IC έβαλες στο πιν 8;
> FET έχεις τα παλιά αφού τα άλλαξες άσκοπα
> και IC6000


Στο ic6200

----------


## UV.

κάνε ένα διάβασμα απ΄την αρχή όλα και θα καταλάβεις

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> κάνε ένα διάβασμα απ΄την αρχή όλα και θα καταλάβεις


Έπρεπε να μετρήσω μεταξυ 5 και 8 στο ic6000 kai oxi στο ic6200 και επισης το βραχυκύκλωμα επρεπε να γινει στο ic6000 και οχι στο ic6200 σωστα?

----------


## UV.

σωστά
αλλά γιατί άργησες να το καταλάβεις;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> σωστά
> αλλά γιατί άργησες να το καταλάβεις;


Η κούραση απο τη δουλειά επεξε αρνητικό ρολο. Οποτε μου λειπει μια αντίσταση τωρα

----------


## UV.

και το IC6200 και δες και την αντίσταση R6201 και τις διόδους D6202 D6201
για να επανέλθει στην πρότερη κατάσταση

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> και το IC6200 και δες και την αντίσταση R6201 και τις διόδους D6202 D6201
> για να επανέλθει στην πρότερη κατάσταση


Έπειτα πως προχωράμε απο εκει και περα?

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Τα αλλαξα ολα εκτός της αντιστασης που μαλλον ετσι οπως την βλεπω ειναι 4.1Ω χρυσο, χρυσο, καφε , κίτρινο

----------


## UV.

δες τα εξαρτήματα που είπαμε για έλεγχο αντικάστησε τα καμένα και την STBY+5V
και όταν γυρίσεις στην πρότερη κατάσταση συνεχίζουμε με τα βήματα σωστά 
φάινεται η τιμή της R6200 ή R6220?

----------


## UV.

4,7Ω είναι

----------


## UV.

> Τα αλλαξα ολα εκτός της αντιστασης που μαλλον ετσι οπως την βλεπω ειναι 4.1Ω χρυσο, χρυσο, καφε , κίτρινο


εεεεεεεεεεεεεεε;
θα μας τρελάνεις ΟΛΑ; και IC6200;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> εεεεεεεεεεεεεεε;
> θα μας τρελάνεις ΟΛΑ; και IC6200;


Ναι αλλαξα τα fet το IC6200 και την R6009 με τα παλια

----------


## UV.

η D6201 η R6201είναι ΟΚ;
άλλαξες και το IC6000

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> η D6201 η R6201είναι ΟΚ;
> άλλαξες και το IC6000


Ναι ειναι οκ. Λες να εκαψε και το IC6000?

----------


## UV.

του έριξες αντί +14V +310V

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> του έριξες αντί +14V +310V


Δεν μπορώ να το τσεκάρω κάπως ε?  :frown:

----------


## UV.

μην βιάζεσαι να το βάλεις πάλι μπρος
πρέπει να δεις τα εξής:
R6204
D6202
D6201
C6202
C6202
R6201
D6200

----------


## UV.

δες ωμικά τα πινς 5 με 8

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> δες ωμικά τα πινς 5 με 8


Εχει άπειρη αντίσταση

----------


## UV.

δεν νομίζω ότι είναι πλέον καλό
αν όσα είπαμε τα έλγξες *και είναι όλα ΟΚ* βάλε να δεις αν έχεις STBY+5V
βάλε να την μετράς 
πριν το βάλεις στην πρίζα για να το βγάλεις αν δεις ότι δεν...

----------


## UV.

βγάλε το IC6000 γιατί αν έχει ΟΝ και τις δύο πύλες θα ξανακάψει τα FET

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> δεν νομίζω ότι είναι πλέον καλό
> αν όσα είπαμε τα έλγξες *και είναι όλα ΟΚ* βάλε να δεις αν έχεις STBY+5V
> βάλε να την μετράς 
> πριν το βάλεις στην πρίζα για να το βγάλεις αν δεις ότι δεν...





αν  δεν δουλεύει  το  τροφοδοτικό  σωστά δεν  υπαρχει  και  η  τάση  stby   το γνωρίζεις?
τα τροφοδοτικά  της  sony  χωρίς να  είναι  κουμπωμένο με  την main  δεν   δουλεύει  το  γνωρίζεις?
αυτά  είναι  βασικά  αν  δεν  τα  κάνεις  δεν   επισκευάζεις

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> δεν νομίζω ότι είναι πλέον καλό
> αν όσα είπαμε τα έλγξες *και είναι όλα ΟΚ* βάλε να δεις αν έχεις STBY+5V
> βάλε να την μετράς 
> πριν το βάλεις στην πρίζα για να το βγάλεις αν δεις ότι δεν...


Τα τσέκαρα ειναι Εντάξει.  Δεν εχω αντίσταση 0.47Ω

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdHMpkg2gS0

----------


## UV.

> αν  δεν δουλεύει  το  τροφοδοτικό  σωστά δεν  υπαρχει  και  η  τάση  stby   το γνωρίζεις?


Το STBY+5V είναι ανεξάρτητο τροφοδοτικό και παίζει χωρίς να έχει τις υπόλοιπες τάσεις το άλλο
είναι αυτό που κάνει ΟΝ το "μεγάλο"
εννοείς κάτι άλλο; γιατί είχε μέχρι πριν από λίγο είχε αυτήν την τάση αλλά από λάθος το κατέστρεψε με μπαμ!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Το STBY+5V είναι ανεξάρτητο τροφοδοτικό και παίζει χωρίς να έχει τις υπόλοιπες τάσεις το άλλο
> είναι αυτό που κάνει ΟΝ το "μεγάλο"
> εννοείς κάτι άλλο; γιατί είχε μέχρι πριν από λίγο είχε αυτήν την τάση αλλά από λάθος το κατέστρεψε με μπαμ!!!


   έχω  τώρα  ενα  παρόμοιο  και  το  βλέπω
αλλο  κύκλωμα stby άλλο  τροφοδοτικό  stby
αν  δείς   service  bulletin  της  σονυ  για  το  συγκεκριμένο  τότε  θα  καταλάβεις  που  πρέπει να  μετρήσεις  στοχευμένα  πάς  βήμα  βήμα 
υπάρχει  μια  αρχή  
κοιτώντας  το τροφοδοτικό  κατάλαβα  και  την  βλάβη  
θα  πρότεινα  να  την  πάει  στο  σέρβις για  να την  φτιάξει 
καλό  σας  βράδυ

----------


## UV.

> Τα τσέκαρα ειναι Εντάξει.  Δεν εχω αντίσταση 0.47Ω


1. με ποιόν τρόπο το τσέκαρες; σου λέω ότι αν οι έξοδοι του, κάνουν ταυτόχρονα ΟΝ τα FET θα βραχυκυκλώσουν
2. Χωρίς την αντίσταση 4,7Ω πως θα ξεκινήσει το IC6200?
αν δεν ελεγθούν οι ηλεκρολυτικοί που είπα και έχουν διαρροή αυτό θα έχει αποτέλεσμα μικρό feedback άρα υπέρταση στην έξοδο
εσύ αποφασίζεις

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> 1. με ποιόν τρόπο το τσέκαρες; σου λέω ότι αν οι έξοδοι του, κάνουν ταυτόχρονα ΟΝ τα FET θα βραχυκυκλώσουν
> 2. Χωρίς την αντίσταση 0,47Ω πως θα ξεκινήσει το IC6200?
> αν δεν ελεγθούν οι ηλεκρολυτικοί που είπα και έχουν διαρροή αυτό θα έχει αποτέλεσμα μικρό feedback άρα υπέρταση στην έξοδο
> εσύ αποφασίζεις


Ειπα φιλε νικο οτι τσεκαρα διοδους και τις αντιστάσεις. Τον ηλεκτρολιτικο τον αντικατεστησα. Δεν το βαζω μπροστα ακομη αφου δεν εχω αντίσταση.  Θα παω αυριο να παρω αρκεί να βρω και το IC6000 που οπως βλεπω ειναι και ακριβω  :frown:

----------


## UV.

> κοιτώντας  το τροφοδοτικό  κατάλαβα  και  την  βλάβη  
> θα  πρότεινα  να  την  πάει  στο  σέρβις για  να την  φτιάξει 
> καλό  σας  βράδυ


κανονικά έπρεπε να την πεις και αν δεν μπορούσε να την πήγενε

----------


## UV.

> Θα παω αυριο να παρω αρκεί να βρω και το IC6000 που οπως βλεπω ειναι και ακριβω


πόσο το πλήρωσες γιατί στο ebay το είχα δει περίπου στα 4€
βγάλτο τελείως αν είσαι σίγουρος για τα υπόλοιπα και δούλεψέ το χωρίς αυτό
...αλλά δεν έχεις και το αντιστασάκι

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> πόσο το πλήρωσες γιατί στο ebay το είχα δει περίπου στα 4€
> βγάλτο τελείως αν είσαι σίγουρος για τα υπόλοιπα και δούλεψέ το χωρίς αυτό
> ...αλλά δεν έχεις και το αντιστασάκι


Εγω αγορασα και αλλαξα το IC6200 το πηρα 5.50€. Γιατι θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε δουλειά χωρις το IC6000?

----------


## UV.

> Γιατι θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε δουλειά χωρις το IC6000?


όχι να τελειώσει η επισκευή αλλά να επαναφέρεις την STBY+5V μόνο
τα λέμε αύριο γιατί κάνουμε υπερωρία τώρα bye

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> όχι να τελειώσει η επισκευή αλλά να επαναφέρεις την STBY+5V μόνο
> τα λέμε αύριο γιατί κάνουμε υπερωρία τώρα bye


Νικο σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοήθεια και το χρόνο σου.

----------


## UV.

δηλ αντί να αλλάξεις σαν ύποπτο το IC6000 άλλαξες το IC6200 που έπαιζε;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Φιλε νικο το εφερα στηνπροηγούμενη κατάσταση αλλαξα το IC6000 το πρόβλημα παραμένει

----------


## UV.

δηλ έχεις STBY+5V?

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> δηλ έχεις STBY+5V?


Εχω 5 volt καθως και 14 volt μεταξυ 5 και 8 στο ic6000

----------


## UV.

ωραία
δες τι μετράς στα πινς 1, 7 ως προς HOT GND (όχι μεταξύ τους)
και τι AC στα 16, 12 ως προς το S των FET
-το βραχυκύκλωμα στο τρανζίστορ υπάρχει;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

[QUOT.;557638]ωραία
δες τι μετράς στα πινς 1, 7 ως προς HOT GND (όχι μεταξύ τους)
και τι AC στα 16, 12 ως προς το S των FET
-το βραχυκύκλωμα στο τρανζίστορ υπάρχει;[/QUOTE]
Στην κλιμακα  2 Dc ως προς το 7 εχω 130 και στο 1 0.17
Στην κλιμακα AC στο 16 0.55 στο Q6004και 0.03 στο Q6003και στο 12 στο Q6003 2.00 και στο Q6004 1.07
Ναι το εχω κανονικά το βραχυκύκλωμα

----------


## UV.

βγάλε το βραχυκύκλωμα και δες αν στο 8 έχεις τα +14

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> βγάλε το βραχυκύκλωμα και δες αν στο 8 έχεις τα +14


Οχι εχω 0.4 βολτ

----------


## UV.

το βραχυκύκλωμα στον CN6200 στα πινς 1 με 6 υπάρχει;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> το βραχυκύκλωμα στον CN6200 στα πινς 1 με 6 υπάρχει;


Ναι υπάρχει

----------


## UV.

στον συλλέκτη του Q6002 τι μετράς

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> στον συλλέκτη του Q6002 τι μετράς


17.25 volt

----------


## UV.

δεν θα έπρεπε
παρόλα αυτά βραχυκύκλωσε C E sta τρανζίστορ Q6002 Q6001 με προσοχή μην κάνεις λάθος

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> δεν θα έπρεπε
> παρόλα αυτά βραχυκύκλωσε C E sta τρανζίστορ Q6002 Q6001 με προσοχή μην κάνεις λάθος


Εντάξει το εκανα

----------


## UV.

και τίποτα;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> και τίποτα;


Τι να κανω τωρα να παρω μετρηση στο 8?

----------


## UV.

ναι και αν ξεκινά

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> ναι και αν ξεκινά


Στο 8 εχω 14 νolt τι αλλο να κανω??

----------


## UV.

βρε Κώστα ή Γιάννη συγκεντρώσου!
δες στη έξοδο στον κονέκτορα CN6002 έχει +24V?

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> βρε Κώστα ή Γιάννη συγκεντρώσου!
> δες στη έξοδο στον κονέκτορα CN6002 έχει +24V?


Ναι το εκανα αυτο. Οχι τιποτα 0 volt

----------


## UV.

στο πιν 1 πόσο μετράς;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> στο πιν 1 πόσο μετράς;


Μετραω μεταξύ 1 και 9 του  CN6200 και παιρνω 0volt

----------


## UV.

εγώ δεν το έθεσα σωστά
στο πιν 1 του IC6000 με HOT GND

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> εγώ δεν το έθεσα σωστά
> στο πιν 1 του IC6000 με HOT GND


Μετραω 2 volt

----------


## UV.

πριν στο #117 είχες 0,14V
έχει αλλάξει σε +2V; (έτσι πρέπει να είναι)
και στο 7 πόσο μετράς τώρα;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> πριν στο #117 είχες 0,14V
> έχει αλλάξει σε +2V; (έτσι πρέπει να είναι)
> και στο 7 πόσο μετράς τώρα;


Στο 7 μετραω 0.13

----------


## UV.

δεν θα έπρεπε!
άλλαξε τον C6016
λάθος τον C6011

----------


## UV.

επειδή υπάρχει μία ασάφεια ποιός είναι ποιός 
άλλαξε αυτόν που είναι συνδεμένος στο πιν 7

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> δεν θα έπρεπε!
> άλλαξε τον C6016
> λάθος τον C6011


Στο καπασιτομετρο εχει χωρητικότητα 9.70

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> επειδή υπάρχει μία ασάφεια ποιός είναι ποιός 
> άλλαξε αυτόν που είναι συνδεμένος στο πιν 7


Ο C6014 ειναι

----------


## UV.

πάρα κάτω

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> πάρα κάτω


Παρα κατω ειναι ο c 6011

----------


## UV.

βρε "τραμπάκουλα"  :hahahha: 
όταν λεω παρακάτω εννοώ άλλαξε τον

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> βρε "τραμπάκουλα" 
> όταν λεω παρακάτω εννοώ άλλαξε τον


Χαχαχαχα οκ παω να αγορασω.

----------


## UV.

τι στον πάνω όροφο στον Γκάγκα μένεις;  :Lol:

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> τι στον πάνω όροφο στον Γκάγκα μένεις;


ΧΑχαχα καλα θα ηταν. Το κακο ειναι οτι βρεχει τωρα και δεν εχω πυκνωτη στα 50v

----------


## UV.

βάλε ότι έχεις κοντά στην χωρητικότητα αυτή
όταν τον αλλάξεις οριστικά θα βάλεις στα 100V!

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> βάλε ότι έχεις κοντά στην χωρητικότητα αυτή


Δεν παιζουν ρολο τα βολτ?

----------


## UV.

είναι πολύ λίγα (2V)

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> είναι πολύ λίγα (2V)


Ωραία βαζω εναν στα 470 μF στα 16V

----------


## UV.

όχι το 470μ δεν είναι κοντά με το 4,7μ  :Cursing:

----------


## UV.

άλλη μέρα γιατί κάνουμε υπερωρία τώρα

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> όχι το 470μ δεν είναι κοντά με το 4,7μ


Δεν εχω πιο κοντινο

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Βρήκα εναν στα 100μF μας κανει?

----------


## UV.

θεωρώ ότι παίζει ήδη (όταν βάλεις τον πυκνωτή)
και μένει να φτιαχθεί το θέμα του ΟΝ (βραχυκυκλώματα) 
γιατί φαίνεται ότι είχες συνδιασμένη βλάβη
αυτά για σήμερα Bye

----------


## UV.

άντε βάλε τον

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> άντε βάλε τον


Εχω 5 volt στο 7

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Και 15volt στο pin 1 στο CN6200

----------


## UV.

και;  :Confused1:

----------


## UV.

και στο πιν 1 του CN6003?

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> και;


Πριν δεν ειχα στο pin 7  ουτε στο cn6200

----------


## UV.

> Πριν δεν ειχα στο pin 7  ουτε στο cn6200


ο CN6200 δεν έχει πιν 7!!!

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> και στο πιν 1 του CN6003?


7.22Volt

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> ο CN6200 δεν έχει πιν 7!!!


Για το IC6000 λεω

----------


## UV.

> Και 15volt στο pin 1 στο CN6200


αυτή η μέτριση είναι με COLD GND;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> αυτή η μέτριση είναι με COLD GND;


Ειναι μεταξυ pin 1 και9

----------


## UV.

> 7.22Volt


αυτό γιατί έχει παθητικό PFC και όταν δεν ξεκινά στον μεγάλο ηλεκτρολυτικό έχεις +310V και τώρα που ξεκίνησε και έπαιξε έχεις +380V!

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> αυτό γιατί έχει παθητικό PFC και όταν δεν ξεκινά στον μεγάλο ηλεκτρολυτικό έχεις +310V και τώρα που ξεκίνησε και έπαιξε έχεις +380V!


+310V εχω

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Συνεχίζουμε καπως τωρα?

----------


## UV.

έχει κάποια θέματα ακόμη (να βρεις και πυκνωτή)
και συνεχίζουμε Almera!
ναι;
πάντως είναι σε καλό δρόμο
αυτά για σήμερα  :Smile:

----------


## slayerjohnny18

[QUOTE=UV.;557έχει κάποια έματα ακόμη (να βρεις και πυκνωτή)
και συνεχίζουμε Almera!
ναι;
πάντως είναι σε καλό δρόμο
αυτά για σήμερα  :Smile: [/QUOTE]
Ναι φιλε νικο φυσικα. Δεν ξερω πως να σε ευχαριστησω για το χρονο που διαθετεις για να με βοηθησεις. Κατι ασχετο να επιχειρησω να την δοκιμασω?

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Καλησπέρα νικο την αλλαξα την αντίσταση

----------


## UV.

Καλησπέρα και σε εσένα
βρε πάλι τα ίδια άρχισες άλλο γράφεις και άλλο εννοείς;
ποιά αντίσταση; *πυκνωτή* είπαμε να αλλάξεις!

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> Καλησπέρα και σε εσένα
> βρε πάλι τα ίδια άρχισες άλλο γράφεις και άλλο εννοείς;
> ποιά αντίσταση; *πυκνωτή* είπαμε να αλλάξεις!


Α καλα οκ. Οτι να ναι γραφω. Πυκνωτη εννοούσα

----------


## UV.

είναι φανερό ότι είσαι OFF και δεν πρέπει να ασχολιθούμε γιατί θα το καταστρέψεις πάλι

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> είναι φανερό ότι είσαι OFF και δεν πρέπει να ασχολιθούμε γιατί θα το καταστρέψεις πάλι


Οχι ολα καλα. Ας προχωρήσουμε αν εχεις και εσυ την διάθεση

----------


## UV.

δεν θα πεις τουλάχιστο τα υπόλοιπα;
να παντώ και να με ρωτάς; ή να ρωτάς και να απαντώ;  :hahahha:

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Πως προχωράμε απο εδω και περα?

----------


## UV.

δηλ έχεις +15 αντί για +18;

----------


## UV.

βρε συ τώρα ψάχνεις να τα μετρήσεις;

----------


## UV.

άντε γρήγορα γιατί τώρα είμαι OFF και εγώ

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> δηλ έχεις +15 αντί για +18;


Ακριβώς νικο

----------


## UV.

κατάλαβα θα απαντώ και θα λες ...ΝΑΙ ...ΟΧΙ  :Lol: 
βγάλε τα βραχυκυκλώματα από τα Q6001 Q6002 να δούμε τι γίνεται με το ΟΝ OFF
και βάλε το καλώδιο του ΟΝ OFF στην πλακέτα στον κονέκτορα όχι έτσι όπως το έχεις γιατί δεν μου φαίνεται να κάνει δουλειά

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> κατάλαβα θα απαντώ και θα λες ...ΝΑΙ ...ΟΧΙ 
> βγάλε . τα βραχυκυκλώματα από τα Q6001 Q6002 ναboardούμε τι γίνεται με το ΟΝ OFF
> και βάλε το καλώδιο του ΟΝ OFF στην πλακέτα στον κονέκτορα όχι έτσι όπως το έχεις γιατί δεν μου φαίνεται να κάνει δουλειά


Καταλαβα πως σου αρεσει αυτος ο τροπος επικοινωνιας για αυτο χαχαχαχα. Λοιπον δηλαδη να το συνδεσω με τη main board?

----------


## UV.

όχι βρε!
αυτό είπα να κάνεις;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> όχι βρε!
> αυτό είπα να κάνεις;


Να βγαλω το καλώδιο του +5V με το powerON?

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Συγγνώμη αλλα δεν καταλαβα

----------


## UV.

ναι αλλά όχι έτσι όπως το είχες (στην πάνω μεριά)

----------


## UV.

> Λοιπον δηλαδη να το συνδεσω με τη main board?


δεν συνδέεις main!!!

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> ναι αλλά όχι έτσι όπως το είχες (στην πάνω μεριά)


Δεν νομίζω να υπαρχει  πρόβλημα ετσι οπως το εχω βαλει αλλα οκ το εκανα. Το εβαλα απο κατω

----------


## UV.

άντε πάλι!
...και;
ξεκινά;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

0VDC στον CN6002

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Και στο  IC6000 εχω μικρη ταση στο 8pin

----------


## UV.

εμεινα απο πληκτρολογιο και γραφω αυτα με το ποντικι

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Με αυτα που ακους???  Χαχαχαχα

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Όποτε μπορείς και θελεις στειλε μπας και ξανα δουν οι γονεις μου τηλεόραση.

----------


## UV.

επανήλθα αλλά δεν θα μείνω για πολύ!
έχουμε
το τροφοδοτικό είχε τρεις διαφορετικές βλάβες
1, δεν γίνεται ΟΝ
2, δεν ξεκινούσε το "μεγάλο" (τώρα ξεκινά)
3, δεν έχει τις σωστές τάσεις

από τις τρεις μετα κόπων και βασάνων φτιάξαμε μόνο το δύο

πάμε για το ΟΝ
βραχυκύκλωσε το οπτο PH6000 στα πινς μεταξύ τους C με Ε

----------


## UV.

επειδή βλέπω ότι αργείς
σου λέω υποθετικά τα παρακάτω βήματα
αν με το βραχυκύκλωμα στο οπτο το τροφοδοτικό ξεκινά τότε είναι καλλά τα Q6001 Q6002 αν όχι (δεν ξεκινήσει) μετράς αυτά τα δύο
αν ισχύει το πρώτο από τα προηγούμενα πας πιο "πίσω" και βραχυκυκλώνεις το Q6005

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Να βραχυκυκλωσω τα pins  1 - 2 και 3-4? Η 1-4 και 2-3Σε ποιο τρανζίστορ να ωραχυκυκλωσω C και Ε?

----------


## UV.

> Να βραχυκυκλωσω τα pins  1 - 2 και 3-4? Σε ποιο τρανζίστορ να ωραχυκυκλωσω C και Ε?


γκρρρρρρρρρ  :Cursing: 
ποιά πινς 1 - 2 και 3-4?
που τα γράφω όλα αυτά; μου λες;
άνοιξε το σχέδιο που το έχεις κλειστό και δες ότι ο οπτοκάπλερ PH6000 έχει C και E
τα υπόλοιπα στα έγραψα στο #196!!!
και τα υπόλοιπα Almera!

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Δουλεύει το τροφοδοτικό με το βραχυκύκλωμα στο PH6000 εχω παλι 15volt στον κονέκτορα. Τωρα βγαζω το βραχυκύκλωμα και βραχυκυκλωνω το Q6005? η και τα δυο ταυτοχρονα βραχυκυκλωμενα? Σεευχαριστώ

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Καλησπέρα νικο. Εισαι καλα? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μππρεσεις να με βοηθήσεις σήμερα με την τηλεόραση?

----------


## UV.

Καλησπέρα και σε σένα Κώστα ή (*ΦονιάςΓιάννης18*) ...τρομάρα σου
ακόμα δεν την έφτιαξες;
πως αντέχετε χωρίς τούρκικα και ειδήσεις τόσο καιρό;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Χωρις να μου πεις εσυ το επόμενο βημα δεν κανω τιποτα μονος μου

----------


## slayerjohnny18

ΟΟπότε τι λες θα με βοηθησεις?

----------


## UV.

> Χωρις να μου πεις εσυ το επόμενο βημα δεν κανω τιποτα μονος μου


και σε καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια θα την φτιάξεις!
αλλά θα θέλεις νέα ολογραματική  :Tongue2:

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Οπότε να την αφησω δεν πρόκειται να γινει τιποτα?

----------


## UV.

λοιπόν βγάζεις το βραχυκύκλωμα από το οπτοκάπλερ και κάνεις στο Q6005 - C E

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Το εκανα

----------


## UV.

τώρα τι να σου πω;
alt Ctrl Delete?

----------


## UV.

βρε πες αν έχει έξοδο ξεκινάει;

----------


## UV.

όσο δεν συγκεντώνεσαι και δεν συνεργάζεσαι θα λέω 
βρε το βόι  :Tongue2:

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Οχι δεν ξεκινάει

----------


## UV.

όπως είσαι κάνε ένα βραχυκύκλωμα όπως στο προηγούμενο βήμα  στο οπτοκάπλερ C E με ένα κατσαβίδι και πες

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Τωρα εχω 15.11VDC

----------


## UV.

στο πιν 1 του οπτο πόσο μετράς;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Με Hot gnd 0.1 με gnd του κονέκτορα CN6002 - 6.9

----------


## UV.

> Με Hot gnd 0.1 με gnd του κονέκτορα CN6002 - 6.9


με COLD GND αφού είναι στο secondary
αλλά τα 6,9V που τα βρήκες;
η γραμμή STBY+5V έγινε +6,9 ή είναι βλαμένο το πολύμετρο σου;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Το πολύμετρο μια χαρα ειναι εγω είμαι βλαμμένος. 2 volt εχω

----------


## UV.

> Το πολύμετρο μια χαρα ειναι εγω είμαι βλαμμένος. 2 volt εχω


τι σου είπα σε καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια θα φτιαχθεί;
βάλε άλλα πέντε!

----------


## UV.

το πιν 2 αν το βραχυκυκλωσεις με GND δεν ξεκινά;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Ωραια επειδή οπως φαίνεται κανω μακακιες για gold  gnd που να μετρησω? Το κοκκινο στο pin 1 kai το μαυρο που?

----------


## UV.

τα +2V είναι ΟΚ
κάνε το παρακάτω βήμα (όχι το μετέωρο)

----------


## UV.

το παρακάτω βήμα είναι το #219

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Βραχυκυκλωσα το πιν 2 του PH6000 με τη gnd του C6025 και ξεκινάει κανονικα με ολα τα βραχυκυκλώματα επανω

----------


## UV.

> Βραχυκυκλωσα το πιν 2 του PH6000 με τη gnd του C6025 και ξεκινάει κανονικα με ολα τα βραχυκυκλώματα επανω


ποιά είναι τα όλα τα βραχυκυκλώματα;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Το βραχυκύκλωμα στο PH6000 C με Ε και στο Q6005

----------


## UV.

> Το βραχυκύκλωμα στο PH6000 C με Ε και στο Q6005


εξακολουθείς να κάνεις του κεφαλιού σου και μας τρώει χρόνο 
γιατι είναι βεαχυκυλωμένο το όπτο για δες τι σου έγραψα στο #219!

(όπως είσαι κάνε ένα βραχυκύκλωμα όπως στο προηγούμενο βήμα  στο οπτοκάπλερ C E με ένα κατσαβίδι και πες)

----------


## UV.

βγάλε το βραχυκύκωμα από το οτοκάπλερ!
και επανέλαβε το πιν 2 στο GND

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Δεν ξεκινάει

----------


## UV.

με αυτό συμπεραίνουμε ότι ενεργοποιήται το LED του οπτοκάπλερ αλλά δεν δουλεύει το τμήμα του τρανζίστορ (πολύ σπάνιο)
με αυτά πρέπει να αλλάξεις το οπτοκάπλερ! έχεις;
δεν απάντησες αν η STBY+5V είναι +5V

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Ναι εχω stby5v. οποτε να παω να βρω?

----------


## UV.

μην ρωτάς αυτονόητα πράγματα  :Unsure:

----------


## UV.

> Ναι εχω stby5v. οποτε να παω να βρω?


να πας;;;; να βρεις;;;
πόση ώρα θα ψάχνεις;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Παει ακριβά αυτο γνωριζεισ?

----------


## UV.

> Παει ακριβά αυτο γνωριζεισ?


μετάφραση παρακαλώ δεν καταλαβαίνω!

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Το photocoupler

----------


## UV.

βρε θα φας ξύλο!
πες 
είναι ακριβό γνωρίζεις;

----------


## UV.

στο ebay πέρνεις μια σακούλα τέτοια 
εδώ πιστεύω από 0,5 εως 1,5€ το ένα
βάλε ότι έχεις θα παίξει!

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Εντάξει είναι ακριβό γνωρίζεις? :p

----------


## UV.

> Ναι εχω stby5v. οποτε να παω να βρω?


το ξέρω ότι έχεις STBY+5V σε ρώτησα πόσο την μετράς!
και να υποθέσω τώρα το μόνο βραχυκύκλωμα που έχεις είναι αυτό στο Q6005;

----------


## UV.

σήμερα είσαι πολύ αργός οπότε
αυτά για σήμερα!
η συνέχεια ....Almera

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Το αλλαξα το  PH6000 ναι το μονο βραχυκύκλωμα που εχω εθναι το Q6005 να το βγάλω?

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Κανενα αποτέλεσμα παλι τα ιδια

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Δεν δινει τιποτα στον CN6002

----------


## vp74

Οι πυκνωτές γύρω από το optocoupler καθώς και οι μικροί είναι αλλαγμένοι; Η τv αυτή γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο inverter αν ανοίγει καθόλου ή μουλαρώνει; Μιας και αναφέρθηκε πως το τροφοδοτικό δεν λειτουργεί χωρίς την mainboard.

Πληροφοριακά και για γνώση ρωτάω χωρίς να θέλω να επέμβω.

----------


## UV.

> Μιας και αναφέρθηκε πως το τροφοδοτικό δεν λειτουργεί χωρίς την mainboard.


ειπώθηκαν ανακρίβειες και ακατανόητα πράγματα με την μορφή πυροτεχνήματος
το τροφοδοτικό λειτουργεί και η απόδειξη βρίσκεται είδη προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση αν καταφέρει ο Κώστας Γιάννης και το φτιάξει!



> Πληροφοριακά και για γνώση ρωτάω χωρίς να θέλω να επέμβω.


και να επέμβεις μπορείς και να ξαπλώσεις μπορείς

Κώστα Γιάννη
ακόμη δεν απάντησες πόση είναι η τάση STBY *πως* θα σου πω παρακάτω;
έχεις 0Ω μεταξύ πιν 2 του οπτοκάπλερ και του GND?

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Κωστας. Ναι εχω stby 5v και εχω επίσης 0 Ω στοοπτοκαλπερρ

----------


## UV.

> Κωστας. Ναι εχω stby 5v και εχω επίσης 0 Ω στοοπτοκαλπερρ


Κώστας;
και ο *slayerjohnny18* ποιός είναι; ο αδελφός του Φούφουτου;  :Lol:

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Μεγάλη ιστορία. .

----------


## UV.

> . .


Μεγάάάάάλη ιστορία;!!!
για πες περίληψη

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> Μεγάάάάάλη ιστορία;!!!
> για πες περίληψη


Αμα εχεις  ακουσει slayer θσ καταλαβεις

----------


## UV.

ποιό οπτοκάπλερ έβαλες;
1, μέτρα πόσο έχει στο πιν 1 του ποτοκάπλερ
2, μέτρα πόσο έχεις στην αντίσταση R6037 στην άλλη μεριά από αυτήν που είναι κοινή με το πιν 1 του οπτο.
3, μέτρα πόσο έχεις στο πιν 4 του οπτο με Hot GND

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Λοιπόν πως προχωράμε? ?

----------


## UV.

πρέπει να είσαι πολύ γρήγορος σήμερα *και χωρίς λάθη* γιατί σε μία ώρα πρέπει να φύγω

----------


## slayerjohnny18

1 pin = 0 4pin= 17.2 και R6037= 1KΩ

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Αργω γιατι γράφω απο κινητο

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Βρήκα και εβαλα τον ιδιο τύπο

----------


## UV.

> Αργω γιατι γράφω απο κινητο


δεν θα έπρεπε!
τι κάνεις Γιάννη; κουκιά σπέρνω!
βρε γιατί δεν μου λες ποιό οπτοκάπλερ έβαλες;
και αφού μου λες τάσεις στα σημεία που είπαμε γιατί μου μιλάς για πόσα Ω μετράς;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> δεν θα έπρεπε!
> τι κάνεις Γιάννη; κουκιά σπέρνω!
> βρε γιατί δεν μου λες ποιό οπτοκάπλερ έβαλες;
> και αφού μου λες τάσεις στα σημεία που είπαμε γιατί μου μιλάς για πόσα Ω μετράς;


Μετραω στην R6037 0.1 V

----------


## UV.

έχεις το βραχυκύκλωμα στον κονέκτορα CN6200; πόσο μετάς στο πιν 1 αυτού του κονέκτορα;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Ναι το εχω +5V

----------


## UV.

πόσο μετράς στο L6201 R6212 (αν υπάρχουν) μετά το πιν 1 του κονέκτορα;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Μετραω 4.62

----------


## UV.

> Μετραω 4.62


1, στο #260 είχες πρεί μετράς 5 και τώρα τι μετράς 4,62; (ξεκαθάρισέ το)
2, στην R6039 πόσο μετράς;

----------


## UV.

πιό γρήγορα σε 30' πρέπει να φύγω

----------


## UV.

με το τροφοδοτικό *εκτός πρίζας*
πες τι αντίσταση μετράς μεταξύ D6204 κάθοδος και R6039;

----------


## UV.

τελειώνει ο χρόνος που έχω διαθέσιμο
 τι γίνεται ψάχνεις για μπαταρία στο κινητό σου;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

R6039 ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΒΡΊΣΚΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ

----------


## UV.

ακριβώς δίπλα στην R6037

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Μετραω 5VDC

----------


## UV.

το #263 είχε δύο ερωτήσεις απάντησε και στις δύο

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Με το κοκκινο στο stby και το μαυρο στην αντίσταση εχω 5VDC.
Με το κοκκινο στη αντίσταση και το μαυρο στη gnd εχω 0

----------


## UV.

Κώστα συγκεντρώσου και απάντα απλά! ποιό κόκκινο και μαύρο;
όλες οι τάσεις στα σημεία που σου ζητώ είναι ως προς Cold GND εκτός και αν σου ζητήσω κάτι άλλο!

----------


## UV.

είμαστε 45' στο ίδιο σημείο!

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Οταν λες gold gnd  απο που θελεισ να παρω ακριβώς gnd? εγω παιρνω απο τον κονέκτορα του CN6200

----------


## UV.

πάρε από όπου σε βολέυει cold GND είναι το secondary GND
μην μου λες για μαύρο και κόκκινο!

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Τοτε εχω 5V

----------


## UV.

> το #263 είχε δύο ερωτήσεις απάντησε και στις δύο


το #263 είχε δύο ερωτήσεις απάντησε και στις δύο

----------


## UV.

δες τι είπες στο #258



> Μετραω στην R6037 0.1 V


τώρα αυτό είναι +5V;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Η απάντηση και για τα δυο ειναι 5VDC

----------


## UV.

> Η απάντηση και για τα δυο ειναι 5VDC


άρα η απάντηση του #258 δεν ισχύει και είναι λάθος;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Ναι ειναι λάθος

----------


## UV.

> Ναι ειναι λάθος


βλέπεις ότι με δικό σου λάθος καταναλώσαμε όλον τον δια θέσιμο χρόνο που είχα και είμαστε ακριβώς στην αρχή
έχω ξεπεράσει κατά μισή ώρα το χρόνο και πέπει να φύγω τώρα

ελπίζω αν κάποιος από την παρέα παρακολουθεί να συνεχίσει την βοήθεια
εγώ μπορώ να συνεχίσω αλλά Almera
bye  :Smile:

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Έγινε νικο μου ευχαριστώ.  Καλο Σάββατοκυριακο

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Καλησπέρα και καλη βδομάδα.  Τελικα μπορούμε να κάνουμε τιποτα Νικο?

----------


## UV.

Καλησπέρα και καλή βδομάδα επίσης

Είσαι έτοιμος ...μπροστά στο κινητό "παντόφλα" να επισκευάσεις το τροφοδοτικό;
χωρίς χάσιμο χρόνου λάθη και καταστροφές;

----------


## UV.

έχουμε μήνει στο ότι έχουμε μόνο δύο βραχυκυκλώματα 
1. στο Q6005 C E
2. στον CN6200 1 με 6
και στο σημείο μεταξύ R6037 και R6039 έχουμε +5V
Είναι έτσι;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Χαχαχαχα ναι πολυ σωστα

----------


## UV.

1. μέτρα στο ΡΗ6000 τα πινς 3 και 4 μεταξύ τους
2. μέτρα το πιν 4 στο ΡΗ6000 ως προς Ηοτ GND (αυτό απαλήθευση)

----------


## UV.

> Χαχαχαχα ναι πολυ σωστα


και εγώ έλεγα γιατί δεν παρακολουθείς στο σχέδιο τι κάνουμε!
και να πω ότι εκτελούσες τυφλά αυτά που σου έλεγα να κάνεις!!!
...καπνούς και εκτυφλωτικές λάμψεις ....του κεφαλιού σου

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Και στα 2 ερωτηματα εχω 17.25 VDC

----------


## UV.

δεν θα έπρεπε
θα έπρεπε να μετράς μόνο στο πιν 4 τα 17.25V
και επειδή για άλλη μια φορά υποψιάζομαι παρανόηση και για να μην φάμε άλο ένα δύωρο για να το αποδείξουμε
επαναλαμβάνω το ερώτημα 1.
η μέτρηση είναι ανάμεσα στα ποδαράκια 3 και 4 του οπτοκάπλερ και όχι ως προς το GND!

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Αυτο ακριβώς μετραω

----------


## UV.

δεν έχεις απαντήσει το #286

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Απαντησα για αυτο στο#287

----------


## UV.

πόσο μετράς στο πιν 3 του ΡΗ6000 ως προς Ηοτ GND;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

0VDC μετραω

----------


## UV.

ΟΚ
πόσο μετράς μετξύ τους 1 και 2;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

0VDC επίσης

----------


## UV.

στην R6039 ως προς Cold GND πόσο μετράς;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Μετραω 5VDC

----------


## UV.

συνοψίζω



> πόσο μετράς μετξύ τους 1 και 2;


0VDC επίσης                         



> στην R6039 ως προς Cold GND πόσο μετράς;


Μετραω 5VDC

και ρωτώ στα άκρα της R6037 πόσο μετράς;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> συνοψίζω
> 
> 0VDC επίσης                         
> 
> Μετραω 5VDC
> 
> και ρωτώ στα άκρα της R6037 πόσο μετράς;


Στα ακρα 0VDC

----------


## UV.

με το τροφοδοτικό εκτός ρεύματος
πόση αντίσταση μετράς μεταξύ πιν 1 του ΡΗ6000 και της R6039;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Μετραω 1 KΩ

----------


## UV.

> Μετραω 1 KΩ


μοιάζει να με κοροϊδεύεις!
έχεις +5V
η αντίσταση R6037 είναι καλή 1Κ
το οπτοκάπλερ το άλλαξες
το πιν 2 είναι γειωμένο αφού έχεις το βραχυκύκλωμα στο Q6005 και έχεις μετρήσει 0Ω πιν 2 και GND
αλλά τα +5V κάπου χάνονται μετά την R6037 


> Στα ακρα 0VDC


δεν γίνεται!

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Σου λεω οτι ακριβως μετραω .

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω κανω κατι λαθος?

----------


## UV.

ή ότι νομίζεις ότι είναι αυτό που ζητάω να μετρήσεις (προηγούμενη εμπειρία)  :Tongue2: 
βγάλε το βραχυκύκλωμα από το Q6005 και βάλε το στο 3 και 4 του ΡΗ6000
και βρες αν έχεις δύο αντιστάσεις 
1. 470Ω 2W+
2. 270Ω 2W+
έχεις;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Δεν εχω να παω να παρω αυριο?μπορουμε να συνεχισουμε χωρις αυτες?

----------


## UV.

> Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω κανω κατι λαθος?


φυσικά κάπου μετράς λάθος
γιατί τροφοδοτείς μία αντίσταση 1Κ με 5V και η τάση αυτή δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στα άκρα της εξαφανίζεται! 0V λες!

----------


## UV.

> Δεν εχω να παω να παρω αυριο?μπορουμε να συνεχισουμε χωρις αυτες?


αυτές θα μας έδειχναν τι γίνεται με τις τάσεις εξόδου αν είναι σωστές 
αλλά μπορείς να το συνδέσεις κανονικά *και άν δεν έχεις άλλο θέμα εκτός του τροφοδοτικού* μπορεί και να ξεκινήσει

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Οποτε πως προχωραω?

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Εχω δοκιμασει να την ξεκινησω αλλα τιποτα.

----------


## UV.

έχω απαντήσει:



> βγάλε το βραχυκύκλωμα από το Q6005 και βάλε το στο 3 και 4 του ΡΗ6000





> μπορείς να το συνδέσεις κανονικά *και άν δεν έχεις άλλο θέμα εκτός του τροφοδοτικού* μπορεί και να ξεκινήσει

----------


## UV.

και αν παίξει θα είναι συνέχεια ΟΝ (από το βραχυκύκλωμα στο οπτο ΡΗ6000)

----------


## UV.

> Εχω δοκιμασει να την ξεκινησω αλλα τιποτα.


πουλάκι μου μπήκες στον πειρασμό και την δικίμασες ε;  :whistle: 
ναι αλλά δεν είχες το βραχυκύκλωμα στο σωστό σημείο ΡΗ6000!

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Καμια τυχη

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Χα το ειχα κανει αλλα τιποτα μηπως τελικα ειναι προβλημα της main board?

----------


## UV.

πιθανό
αλλά ποιά main board!
εδώ κολλήσαμε σε κάτι πολύ γελοίο!
όταν την έβαλες πάνω πόσο μέτραγαν τα +15V και τα +7,5V;
ή δεν τα μέτρησες καν!

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Την main board που συνδέονται οι επιμέρους πλακετες και βρίσκεται και ο διακόπτης. Το περίεργο ειναι οτι στο CN6002 εχω 24VDC αλλα η τηλεόραση επιμενει να μην λειτουργει.

----------


## UV.

> Το περίεργο ειναι οτι στο CN6002 εχω 24VDC


όχι δεν είναι περίεργο σχετίζεται με τις αντιστάσεις που σου ζήτησα για δοκιμή!
άρα και η +7,5V θα είναι ΟΚ
πόσο την μετράς;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Εννοεις στον CN6003?? Εχω 12V

----------


## UV.

ναι αυτήν
άρα από τάσεις είσαι ΟΚ
βραχυκύκλωσε το 4 με 5 του CN6200

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Το βραχυκύκλωμα στο stby και power on το αφηνω?

----------


## UV.

> Δηλαδη το ac det με το power?


βρε καταστροφέα το 4 είναι GND και το 5 είναι AC_OFF_DET
ποιό power; του κεφαλιού σου;

----------


## slayerjohnny18

> βρε καταστροφέα το 4 είναι GND και το 5 είναι AC_OFF_DET
> ποιό power; του κεφαλιού σου;


Ναι το ειδα στο σχέδιο συγνώμη

----------


## UV.

> Το βραχυκύκλωμα στο stby και power on το αφηνω?


βγάλε το 
έτσι και αλλιώς το έχεις πάνω στο οπτοκάπλερ

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Το εκανα παλι τίποτα

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Οτι γινόταν απο την αρχη δηλαδή με το που βαζω ρευμα αναβουν ολα τα leds στιγμιαια και σβηνουν.

----------


## UV.

να ξέρεις η επισκευή του τροφοδοτικού αυτού είναι υπόθεση μίας ώρας το πολύ από κάποιον που ξέρει τι κάνει και τι να ελέγξει

το φέραμε μέχρι ένα σημείο καλό (μέσω Θεσ/νίκης) δηλ το κάναμε υπόθεση τρειών ημερών και κολλήσαμε σε πραγματικά γελοία πράγματα
με τον τρόπο αυτόν είναι πολύ κουραστικό και βαρετό να συνεχίσουμε έτσι

προτείνω αν θέλεις να ξαναρίξεις μια ματιά (να διαβάσεις καλά) όσα έχουν ειπωθεί και αν έχεις κατόπιν κάποια λογική απορία την θέτεις εδώ και το ξανασυζητάμε
ελπίζω να συμφωνείς

----------


## slayerjohnny18

Κανενα πρόβλημα αλλα εφόσον οι τασεις και τα ρεύματα ειναι σωστά δεν θα έπρεπε να λειτουργεί? Τι αλλο λαθος μπορεί να υπάρχει?

----------


## UV.

έλεγχος main board!
έχει από εκεί και μετά όλες τις απαραίτηρες τάσεις; θα έχει τουλάχιστο 4 η πέντε μετατροπές πιο "μέσα"

----------

